# Massanutten- two or four bedrooms- Aug. 10-17



## NTHC (Jul 23, 2013)

Need multiple units for large group.  

Summit, Woodstone, Regal Vistas or Mountainside only...

Exact dates a must.

Thanks,
Cindy
540-560-2987


----------



## NTHC (Jul 25, 2013)

Still looking for multiple units for this timeframe.

Thanks,

Cindy


----------

